
Ask HN: Top WFH Open Source Applications - monkeydust
Curious to know what peoples top 3 open source productivity tools have been recently when working from home and why. For me:<p>1. Video Conferencing - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jitsi.org&#x2F;- been great alternative to zoom for socials (not restricted to 45mins) and the video quality for me has been above all the others.<p>2. Virtual Whiteboard - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;excalidraw.com&#x2F; - responsive and fast method to share ideas and gain mutual understanding of concepts.<p>3. Collaborative writing - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherpad.org&#x2F; - takes a while to get used to working together on a single document but when you do its a very productivity way to produce short documents and emails - avoids back-and-forth editing between team members as this is done in real-time.<p>There are obviously enterprise offerings for the above but really impressed with these open source offerings and want to know if I am missing some. If you want to go beyond top 3 that&#x27;s fine also :) keen to hear as I am sure others are.
======
renu
Big Blue Button (BBB) works for me for short collaborative meetings, it has
integrated white board. There is time limit of-course.

~~~
monkeydust
Thanks - looks like time limit on their servers right. Will try to install on
mine and see how it compares to Jitsi.

